# is she a nympho? (hypersexual woman) please, opinions



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

SaiKick said:


> this is just sooo fucking terrible I'm disgusted
> talk about not counting your blessings... orrrr... i'm at a loss for words
> I'd fucking give up my agnostic stance and succumb to Catholicism right now if God dropped a nympho into my lap and made her my girlfriend


Well, he was pretty retarded, took everything I did for granted and was pretty emotionally manipulative. So idk. And lulz. Not sure how God would feel about someone who converted for lots of sex.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

@Rosslyn. We may need to start our own thread. LMAO! But, it was cool! I must admit it was an enjoyable and quite interesting experience. 

Yes, that is true to ask for proof of being clean. That is something to consider. I *definitely* use condoms at all time, I do *not* let anyone ride bare back. And, I agree with you wholeheartedly about FBs having sex with other parties. I sure do miss the days when STDs were not so prevalent. oh well....*sighs*


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

@n2freedom Might be right about our own thread. Didn't intend to hijack this one.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> @n2freedom Might be right about our own thread. Didn't intend to hijack this one.


no, no,
please continue


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> @n2freedom Might be right about our own thread. Didn't intend to hijack this one.


Okay you start it and let me know so I can join in. Should be interesting. I wonder what the title should be? Horny and Unashamed, Memoirs of Nymphos, I Love to Fuck, I'm a Trisexual....... LMAO! Seriously, if you start one, please let me know.....


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

@SaiKick Implying I could hide it so you can't participate. 

@n2freedom http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/65066-nymphomaniacs-unite.html


----------

